
Would you pay for a 'find a flatmate' service? - onepaulmbw
https://www.indiehackers.com/post/b40327729e
======
bobblywobbles
No, because in addition to interests, I would want to make sure this person is
one I could trust.

I get queasy around people as is.

~~~
AbatPay
Trust is very important is this scenario. As am also building an app that woud
allow u buy safely from an untrusted person.

